# Steering locked up while driving!!



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Last night on his way home, my girlfriend's brother had the steering lock up on his '99 New Beetle as he was coming out of a turn. I happened to be driving down the same road a few minutes later and found him stranded in the ditch after hitting a few downed trees, a road sign and some rocks. He says he was driving out of the turn and his steering just locked up as if he'd taken the key out. When he hit the sign with his front right wheel it broke his steering loose again, but turned the whole wheel sideways. We were able to drag the car out with a truck and we bent the wheel back straight and drove the car a mile (in reverse) without the steering locking up again, but we have no idea why it locked up. Has anyone else had this happen to them? I think the car has been rekeyed at some time, but he's never had problems with his key or ignition.

Pic for clicks: This is after we tried to get it unstuck and realised the wheels were messed so we turned around and went back to get reinforcements.










Sorry for the potato picture, if you can see the sign in the background, he went into the ditch about as far behind the sign as he is in front of it now, bounced off of some trees, hit the sign, and turned back onto the road before he managed to stop.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey, that is some seriously scary stuff! I noticed on my ignition switch/tumbler (the metal portion; the key goes into), was binding after 12 years of everyday use. When the binding would happen; it would be hard to get the steering wheel to unlock and would jam. After the tumbler was replaced the problem went away. What you might do; as a precaution, is replace the whole tumbler and barrel assembly. The barrel; has the steering wheel locking part inside, yours maybe broken or be worn to the point of causing your problem. If you are not comfortable with working on the column (air bag removal etc.); you might want to take it to a professional to be repaired. Here are pages which show you, what is involved in the repair process: 

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/i...k-cylinder-removal-and-repair-on-vw-and-audi/

http://www.pelicanparts.com/techart...ng_Your_Ignition_Switch_and_Lock_Cylinder.htm


----------

